# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Nekārtības veikalā.

## toxo

Kapēc notiek tādas situācija, ka apskatot preci mājas lapā ir skaidri un gaiši rakstīts, ka prece pieejama veikalā pāris desmitu apmērā, bet aizejot uz veikalu, pārdevējs pēc 20min bakstīšanās pasaka: "Prece mums ir, bet nevaram atrast". Uzskatu, ka tā ir ļoti nekorekta attieksme pret klientu kā tādu.

----------


## Vinchi

Noliktavas atlikumam mājas lapā nekad 100% nevar ticēt jo dažreiz preču pieņemšana uzskaitē tiek pieņemta pirms reāli prece ir piegādāta. Tāpēc pēc programmas parādās ka ir uz vietas bet reāli prece var būt vēl nav atvesta. Ja redzat ka prece uzrādās noliktavā labāk iepriekš piezvanīt veikalam!!!

Atvainojamies par sagādātajām neērtībām.

----------


## arnis

es arii vienaa sesdienaa diemzheel peec noliktavas atlikuma 74 metru vietaa iepirku ...khem...48...jo meerlentes neesot uz vietas( iesleegta otraa veikala pusee ::  )  ( ak es naivais ) stulbums tas, ka tagad aplikaaciju nevaru taalaak pa 48/2 = 24m aiznest, kautgan prasaas ~30m

----------


## Athlons

> ...jo dažreiz preču pieņemšana uzskaitē tiek pieņemta pirms reāli prece ir piegādāta...


  ::  vot tas gAn is stulbi... zinu, ka reizēm tā vajag (pac strādāju noliktavā), ja vajag ierakstīt kādā steidzamā pārdošanas pavadzīmē, bet tādā... hmmm... zolīdā veikalā tas nu galīgi labi neizskatās...  ::

----------


## moon

svaigs piemeers:
vajag 10 tranzistorus, apskatos majas lapaa atlikums ir 30 gab. domaaju ka lieki bus taisiit pasuutijumu, garam skrienot nopirkshu, taa jau bija mana pirmaa kluuda!
veikalaa griezos pie jaunaa pardeveeja (var jus ka nesen darba pienemts, mana otraa kluuda) pasaku tranzistora modeli shis man pasaka ka tadu noliktavaa nav, var buut vajadzeeja jau nevis nosaukumu bet preciizu artikula kodu nosaukt tad varbuut buutu atradis vajadziigo lietu datu baazee.
vakara veicu pasuutijumu, nakoshajaa diena ap pusdienlaiku sanemu zvanu ka varu iet pakal pasutijumam.
jus sakaat ka majas lapa noraditajam daudzumaam ticeet nevar, tad jau sanaak ka jums pashiem arii vairs driiz ticeet nevarees   ::

----------


## toxo

tā jau veikalam nav ne vainas.
škrobe tikai tā, ka pats pārdevējs saka ka prece ir uz vietas, bet atzīstas, ka nevar atrast  ::

----------


## ALB_RF

Man vairākas reizes bij situācija, kad no veikala zvana, ka pasūtijums ir atnācis, bet kad ierodies veikalā pārdevējs pusstundu meklē. Piedevām ļoti uzmanīgi jāskatas pasūtijuma saturu, jo dažreiz kautkas pietrūkst vai ielikta pavisam cita prece.  ::

----------


## cobalt

Aha.. arī ir gadijies, kad prece ir uz vietas, bet man palūdz pasūtīt no interneta.
Tāpat, citreiz kādu sliktāku elemntu izvēlos tikai tamdēļ ka rāda, ka ir uz vietas un operatīvi vajag...un kad kādu nedēļu zvanu neesmu saņēmis, varu jau zvanīt un teikt, ka vairs jau nevajag, jo ir nopirkts citur.

Varbūt tas ne tieši uz tevalo attiecināms, bet kāda jēga no jebkādas sistēmas, kas nestrādā. 
Kapēc rādīt kautkādu atlikumu, kas acīmredzot ir svarīgs tikai tiem, kam lēmums jāpieņem operatīvi, ja jau piegāde ir tikai divas nedēļas, vai mazāk, kad šī rādījuma precizitāte, pati ir šinīs laika robežās. Tad var visam Max 2 ned rakstīt un miers.

Cepuri nost, ar kļūdainie pasūtijumiem gan neesmu saskāries.. tāpatam, tad, kad ir sakomplektēts, ērtā laikā var piebraukt un uzreiz savākt visu, nav gadijies, ka meklē. Argusā bieži vien visādus brīnumus maisā man ir salikuši, pēctam tikai var krāmēt ārā un pukoties, tas nepareizi šitais nepareizi.

----------


## arnis

Cien Elfas veikal. Kad beidzot beigsies nekaartiibas pie jums  ::  
skatos lapaa, prece ir uz vietas, aizbraucu, un cilveeks peec minstinaashanaas atbild ka ir tikai tukshas kastiites. Turklaat veel peec tam, kad vinjsh ir sapratis, ka prece tomeer veikalaa nav, tad nevar uzreiz izlabot savaa datubaazee, lai nechakareetu smadzenes arii citiem ? Turklaat shodien veikals bija uz >pusstundu aiztaisiits ciet, cik maniiju, arii citi neapmierinaati cilveeki pa durviim dauziidami lamaaja juus ne paaraak cenzeetos vaardos. vai jums taa situaacija liekas normaala ? man shkjiet ir laiks padomaat par attieksmes mainju. man gan vienmeer bijis uzskats, ka kantori raksturo vieta, kaads rajons, taada attieksme....tas attiecas arii uz jums....
teikshu taa, es atceros Tevalo kaa forshu veikalu, bet padaargu savulaik ( toreiz arii rociiba bij mazaaaka ) , kad tur straadaaja tikai 2 dzeki (jaanis pumpurs laikam, ja nejaucu, un otram uzvaards uz B burta, vai Birznieks, vai Birzgalis...aizmirsu jau )  , veikals veel bija uz valdemaar ielas, tad es par pirmajaam algaam pirku tur audax skaljrunjus un veel visaadus citaadus struntus...taapat arii veelaak uz peernavas ielas...tie bija labi laiki, bet ja shodien darbinieki ( ilgstoshaa laika periodaa ) veel joprojaam nevar savest kaartiibaa savu datubaazi, pie velna. visas peedeejaas reizes ko esmu bijis lienes ielaa, esmu vairaak izteereejis nekaa ieguvis....gan laiku ,gan nervus, gan degvielu....pie shitaada rasklada es personiigi apnjemos juusu veikalaa vairs kaaju nespert un to ieteikshu nedariit arii saviem draugiem un pazinjaam, no kuriem liela dalja ir vidusmeera elektronikji ar dazhaadaam ikdienas vajadziibaam...

----------

